# Introducing a little boy to kayak-fishing



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I noticed that there are kayakers (or boaters) thinking about introducing their kids (or grand kids) to kayak-fishing. I made the following video of a little boy who just started kayak-fishing with me. He probably can be considered too young or two small for kayaking on a regular sized kayak.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taHLhFjPZ-M

Joe


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Very Nice


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

WTG. GREAT video Joe!!
GB


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

SWEET!! I bet that kid had the time of his life! One, that will be with him forever! Good job, Joe!

Jason...:fishing:


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

awsome Joe, he paddles better than some adults ive seen looks like the next generation is up and coming


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Joe, I think that is truly commendable. It's awesome to see guys taking the time to teach the next generation. I take my nephew out every once in a while. This just reminded me, it's time to do it again soon. I thoroughly enjoyed your video too. Great job!!!


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

You're doing something great! I wish someone would have done that for me.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Thats cool Joe! I'm sure they will never forget it and are probably hooked for life! 

MYT


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Joe, 

I am much appeciative of the time it takes to put something like this together. What a difference a calm demeanor makes, I may watch this vid often as I hopefuly have an up and coming yak fisherman who is currenty 3 years old. 

Thanks again and great job, Tim


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Now all the neighborhood kids will be banging on your door bugging you about taking them fishing. I hope you did not create a monster by doing this good deed.
After all no good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## hatterasbeaches (Jun 6, 2010)

That's one thing those kids will remember for the rest of their lives. When they're older, they will teach the kids around them. And you know what? It might not even be teaching them kayak fishing. It might just be teaching them life. Nice job.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Joe, your video is on Kayak Angler Magazine...

http://www.kayakanglermag.com/blog/buzz-bait/730-video-introducing-kids-to-kayak-fishing.html


----------

